
Ask HN: Privacy Respecting Fitness/Sleep Tracker Recommendations? - swsieber
Any recommendations for good fitness and&#x2F;or sleep trackers? I&#x27;d love to use some, provided the data they gather stays mine and local to the device. I&#x27;m savvy enought to use apis or setup a local server if needed.
======
mediocrejoker
Does the Apple Watch fit your criteria?

